# Who else is hanging for that day in Feb?



## TaraLeigh (Oct 1, 2011)

G’day everyone.
I’m fairly excited for the VHS Reptile and Amphibian Expo in Melbourne next Feb and was talking to some friends last night that plan to take multiple thousands of dollars and have a list of 4 snakes they wish to purchase there. I had already been thinking and planning my own list and funds but it really got me thinking on exactly what I want and need to do in preparation for it. Also whether it is just hopes and dreams or it will really happen.

So point of posting this thread I suppose is to see what other people’s plans are for the day and if anyone has any ideas as to what will be available and maybe even prices. What are people’s wish lists? What do people hope to buy/take home? Or do some just plan to look and soak it all in? What do we want to see there? What do we plan on getting out of the day? I’m not just talking reptiles either, enclosures, accessories, magazines/books, whatever!

Personally, I look forward to meeting people, seeing some nice setups and reptiles n’ amphibians. I plan on buying some Chlamydosaurus kingii mainly, I’d like a pair of Morelia carinata too and maybe even a baby GTP but I plan to have one of them before then too, so not too sure on that one, depends on funds I guess. I have a large want list but many people think I want everything, I don’t. But I want a lot. We’ll see what happens. Can’t wait.


----------



## Wally (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd look forward to it more if it didn't correspond with my yearly pilgrimage to the NSW South coast chasing fish, photographing reptiles and all round good times. Why can't the organisers be more focused on my needs?


----------



## TaraLeigh (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah that's a bit rude.
Well at least you'll have fun doing what you do.


----------



## edstar (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah so cant wait.. hoping to get some geckos. hope they have a atm there this time.. never take enough money!


----------



## Wally (Oct 1, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Yeah that's a bit rude.
> Well at least you'll have fun doing what you do.



I haven't checked the moon chart for Feb yet so I may just make it.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice edstar. I just got my first geckos. Looking at more instantly of course. Aha. May be on the list of mine too....
My first time was this year, nowhere near enough money. But this year planning has come early 

Sweet Wally. Would be good to say ello face to face.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm thinking maybe a GTP and an Ackie and maybe some geckos and definitely a black bluetongue.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Oct 1, 2011)

Black Bluie! Yes! They are in my more distant future list. Aha.
I have an Ackie but I want multiple.
The GTP I plan to get won't be a yellow worm so therefore, I need to get a little yellow one as well.


----------



## Wally (Oct 1, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Sweet Wally. Would be good to say ello face to face.



 If I make it I'll screen print a T Shirt with ' I'm Wally ' on it . Wouldn't want to get lost in a crowd now would I.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 1, 2011)

We should have a meetup.


----------



## Wally (Oct 1, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> We should have a meetup.



Only if you promise not to argue with me.


----------



## edstar (Oct 1, 2011)

hahaha sounds great..


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 1, 2011)

I promise Wally!


----------



## Wally (Oct 1, 2011)

We'll see how it goes. :lol:


----------



## Gangrenous (Oct 2, 2011)

Yep been waiting since April. Im making my list and checking it twice, gotta buy some herps both naughty and nice.


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 2, 2011)

I purposely left my license at home last time... maybe a different story this time.
For those after gex... hopefully Kupper will be selling there again, his display last time was a cracker.

Ohhh wear APS name tags folks, it'll make it easier on all of us lol.


----------



## VHS1 (Oct 12, 2011)

For everyone interested in the VHS & the 2012 Expo who would prefer updates other than just on the VHS website, please follow us on our _NEW_ facebook page here- Victorian Herpetological Society (VHS) | Facebook

By clicking 'Like' on our page you will be doing your part to help promote the event. Please share it with as many of your Herp & Animal loving friends as possible.

We will have some news on the sponsors of the 2012 Expo shortly.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Oct 12, 2011)

Agreed on the name tags. Aha.
Facebook page liked and will share.
So excited.


----------



## Defective (Oct 12, 2011)

I be a hanging out for it like you wouldn't believe!!! mum is letting me go, so i'm making the trek to the mount, staying with Carolyn and then we're driving over!!!! can't wait!


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 12, 2011)

Ill be there for sure.. only a 30 min train ride...


----------



## saratoga (Oct 12, 2011)

just in case you want to re live the 2011 VHS expo 


VHS 2011 Reptile Expo - YouTube


----------



## StellaDoore (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm pretty excited, it'll be my first time going =) can't work out whether I want to get a Stimmie, Jungle, Coastal or MD. I'm leaning towards coastal but they do get a tad big...


----------



## dihsmaj (Oct 12, 2011)

Taking about $600 next year. Not much compared to the prices of the animals, but still, I'm 13...


----------



## Defective (Oct 12, 2011)

StellaDoore said:


> I'm pretty excited, it'll be my first time going =) can't work out whether I want to get a Stimmie, Jungle, Coastal or MD. I'm leaning towards coastal but they do get a tad big...



save like crazy and get em all!!


----------



## shortstuff61 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a pic with Jerry the Lacie from the last two years. I plan on going for the hat trick.


----------



## joanna_maryanna (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought 3 new tanks today. Will need to get them setup and ready by Feb. I always have my eye out for a bargain..........just in case something comes along.


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 12, 2011)

I am so glad they will be repeating the event...I was gutted last year as I couldnt go.......I am so hoping nothing goes wrong to stop me next year !!

Do we know dates yet....or have they just nominated the month.....


----------



## VHS1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Fantazmic- the Expo is booked in for Sat February 18, 2012 at the Royal Melbourne Showgrounds

Keep your eye on www.vhs.com.au or Victorian Herpetological Society (VHS) | Facebook


----------



## ramzee86 (Oct 12, 2011)

Depending on how much money i have.... i hope to be going for Roughies, GTS, a Jag, and another Jungle OR woma or blackhead.... So fair to say id probably need about $3000.... I hope to have a thousand lol!

Oh and definately loooking forwad hoping to see some Albino Olives for the first tiime !


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 16, 2011)

Yipeeeee
With any luck I will be there...Dad in Sydney has now had his knee replacement lol
However Step dad and Mum are very frail here in Melbourne so here's hoping they will be ok in Feb so I can go


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 16, 2011)

Ohh crap i just found out my sister is due to give birth between the 11th and 20th of feb.. she lives in townsville :/ hope i wont miss this because of her lol


----------



## nirofett (Oct 16, 2011)

im pumped as, hoping to grab a southern angle headed there!


----------



## dihsmaj (Oct 17, 2011)

nirofett said:


> im pumped as, hoping to grab a southern angle headed there!


If you don't want to wait, there are some at a shop in Glen Waverly.


----------



## spongebob (Oct 18, 2011)

When I saw the title of this thread I thought it was some girlie thing about the 14th! 

Seems like there's more than just love going on in Feb

By the way the Castle Hill Expo (in NW Sydney) is on the 12th February


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 18, 2011)

Just tell your sis to cross her legs until the 15th and maintain your priorities! Eyes on the prize!


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 25, 2011)

Just thought i would bump this... I am getting so excited lol


----------



## edstar (Oct 25, 2011)

so am i!! i really want it too hurry up!!


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol i was going to blow all my savings at X-mas but i think I'll wait And blow it all there haha


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 25, 2011)

GeckoRider said:


> Ohh crap i just found out my sister is due to give birth between the 11th and 20th of feb.. she lives in townsville :/ hope i wont miss this because of her lol



Let your parents deal with your sis and you can come stay at our place, I have a son your age


----------



## dihsmaj (Oct 25, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> Let your parents deal with your sis and you can come stay at our place, I have a son your age


No offense, but that sounds a bit creepy...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 25, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> No offense, but that sounds a bit creepy...


Well it was kind of a joke as he is probably obligated to go see his sis and probably even wants to, but on the other hand, I'm female, a mother, a reptile keeper and I live in Melbourne, he was one of the people that helped me out when I had my recent dog drama, so hows that creepy. Offence taken!


----------



## dihsmaj (Oct 25, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> Well it was kind of a joke as he is probably obligated to go see his sis and probably even wants to, but on the other hand, I'm female, a mother, a reptile keeper and I live in Melbourne, he was one of the people that helped me out when I had my recent dog drama, so hows that creepy.


I didn't know he helped you get the dog back.


Anyway I was saying it sounds creepy because you're a mother and you're inviting a 17 year-old to stay at your house via the internet.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 25, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> I didn't know he helped you get the dog back.
> 
> 
> Anyway I was saying it sounds creepy because you're a mother and you're inviting a 17 year-old to stay at your house via the internet.



Lol, I see your point but it's not as if I wouldn't talk to him and his parents first if that ever did happen. No doubt by the time the expo comes we'd have met via the VHS meetings anyway.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 25, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> No offense, but that sounds a bit creepy...


Uncalled for.


----------



## dihsmaj (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry to upset you Snakeluvver.


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 25, 2011)

That wasn't creepy that was nice of her to offer... But sadly if she goes into labor i will be heading off to Queensland lol.. but i'll try my hardest to be at the Expo


----------



## tyson001 (Oct 26, 2011)

what is the go with the expo do you have to live in the state to buy from the expo or do you need to get a import export permit if your from a different state but how do you fill in the import export if you dont know what you might get.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 26, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing Tyson but I suspect it wouldn't work unless you came across someone who was happy to take the money and hold onto the herp for a few weeks while your permits got sorted. Unless you are talking off license critters which in Vic includes blue tongues and beardies, in which case get a friend with a Vic address to buy them on your behalf and then organise a permit to take them from your friend.


----------



## gosia (Oct 26, 2011)

I am going to stock up on those cheap rats and mice :lol:

Otherwise - leaving $$$ at home!!! God knows what I come home with otherwise......

See you all there


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 26, 2011)

tyson001 said:


> what is the go with the expo do you have to live in the state to buy from the expo or do you need to get a import export permit if your from a different state but how do you fill in the import export if you dont know what you might get.



I believe last expo the DSE where on hand at the expo to hand out movement permits on the spot... but I could be terribly wrong as it was a sore point last expo and a lot of interstate breeders did not come down due to the movement forms. The best way to find out is to contact the VHS on their site, they'll have all the info on the legislation in regards to interstate sales on the day.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 26, 2011)

oooo, if that's the case red0ink I might go. What are the prices like at the expos usually? Bit overpriced to try and catch the impluse buyers or pretty good?


----------



## tyson001 (Oct 26, 2011)

well i hope the dse is their to do the permits as i dont have friends in vic with reptile permits.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 26, 2011)

What are you looking to get Tyson?


----------



## tyson001 (Oct 26, 2011)

either a hypo bredili or a jungle and maybye an ackie. but depends on money.


----------



## JungleManSam (Oct 26, 2011)

im in townsville, i dont want to miss this


----------



## LizardLady (Oct 26, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> I believe last expo the DSE where on hand at the expo to hand out movement permits on the spot... but I could be terribly wrong as it was a sore point last expo and a lot of interstate breeders did not come down due to the movement forms. The best way to find out is to contact the VHS on their site, they'll have all the info on the legislation in regards to interstate sales on the day.



Just to add to this - yes, the DSE were "on hand" BUT, after lengthy "discussion" with the members of DSE there, those of us from interstate were still not allowed to take animals home with us from the day... Terribly disappointing (but realistically a good thing!), but it's not just me who comes from another state...
I said before, and I'll say it again - if the DSE were as prepared to cooperate as SA does, I don't see the problem - as long as the paperwork is approved, i's dotted, t's crossed, animals purchased etc, there shouldn't be a concern...
Having said all that, I'll still be there next year - 115 more sleeps!


----------



## Bloomster (Oct 26, 2011)

Is a WA herper welcome? 
Wouldn't mind coming over and checking it all out.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710a using Tapatalk


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish melbourne wasn't so far away or I would be going. I live in QLD and it is near impossible for me to get time off. Considering I was jus ton melbourne for the 'Tutankhamun' display just recently.


----------



## Owzi (Oct 26, 2011)

Regarding interstate buyers at the Expo, the issue would most likely not be with DSE here in Vic, it would be the other state's relevant import/export permits or movement advice paperwork that would be the main stumbling block.
I've highlighted this question to the VHS committee and they are looking into it. A brief comment from Brian which makes the most sense to me- 

Probably the best way is to puchase & pay for the animals at the Expo, both parties apply for the relevent import / export permits and then airfreight it to the buyer.

As a seller myself at the expo, I know I'd be more than happy to do this.
Andrew


----------



## tyson001 (Oct 26, 2011)

just wondering does anyone have a link to import export permits for sa and vic?


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 26, 2011)

tyson001 said:


> just wondering does anyone have a link to import export permits for sa and vic?



Take a look here 

Import and Export Information - Aussie Pythons & Snakes


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 26, 2011)

Owzi said:


> Regarding interstate buyers at the Expo, the issue would most likely not be with DSE here in Vic, it would be the other state's relevant import/export permits or movement advice paperwork that would be the main stumbling block.
> I've highlighted this question to the VHS committee and they are looking into it. A brief comment from Brian which makes the most sense to me-
> 
> Probably the best way is to puchase & pay for the animals at the Expo, both parties apply for the relevent import / export permits and then airfreight it to the buyer.
> ...



Best solution there... just like any expo whether Vic, NSW or Qld. Purchase the animal then apply for the relevant movement forms. No different than any other time people buy from interstate breeders. The good thing about the Vic system is the turn around times. I have applied for import/export permits in the morning, called in the afternoon and they had the paperwork processed. I could provide the import/export number to the buyer interstate on the same day of the application (most of the times) and two days later the hard copy is in my letter box.

Another thing people could try and I'm sure a thread of "what are people selling at the expo" will pop up closer to the date is:

Organise something a couple of weeks beforehand with the breeder of the animals you like/wish to purchase to meet them at the expo.

Organise the movement forms with your relevant state dept. so the movement forms are done prior to the expo.

Go to the expo meet the breeder and pay for them, then take them home on the day knowing all the legal paperwork has been done.

Enjoy the rest of the day admiring the rest of the animals you wish you could have bought .

What are you brining to the Expo next year Owzi? I'm still after a few additions myself....


----------



## LizardLady (Oct 28, 2011)

Owzi said:


> Regarding interstate buyers at the Expo, the issue would most likely not be with DSE here in Vic, it would be the other state's relevant import/export permits or movement advice paperwork that would be the main stumbling block.
> I've highlighted this question to the VHS committee and they are looking into it. A brief comment from Brian which makes the most sense to me-
> 
> Probably the best way is to puchase & pay for the animals at the Expo, both parties apply for the relevent import / export permits and then airfreight it to the buyer.
> ...



Without sounding like a smart-fart (I'm certainly not one of those!), I've "been there, done that" and got stung - quite badly... The animal that was flown to me four days later was NOT the animal I saw, fell in love with and bought at the Expo... Which is why it's a good idea (my opinion only) to see what you like, buy what you like and take it home on the day... Then everyone's happy - buyers, sellers and Victoria!


----------



## nurse_boy (Oct 29, 2011)

Just liked the VHS Facebook page and had a bit of a look around, looks great, was disapointed couldn't make it last year, but will definitely be going this year, I think its meant to be, seeing as its on my birthday and all!!!  I'll be looking for some more gecko additions to my family and would love to see some gecko/snake racks for sale, have been wanting one for awhile. I just hope they have some there for sale and they are flat packs lol, for ease of getting them the 4 hour drive home!! Was there anybody at the 2011 one there with racks? Getting really excited now!!


----------



## Owzi (Oct 29, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> What are you brining to the Expo next year Owzi? I'm still after a few additions myself....



Well I never like to count my eggs before they hatch  but I should have Children's, Qld BHPs & Rough-Scaled Python hatchies. I share a table with Kevin Welsh, he should have a few Carpets (Prossies, Cape Yorks & Darwins).



LizardLady said:


> Without sounding like a smart-fart (I'm certainly not one of those!), I've "been there, done that" and got stung - quite badly... The animal that was flown to me four days later was NOT the animal I saw, fell in love with and bought at the Expo... Which is why it's a good idea (my opinion only) to see what you like, buy what you like and take it home on the day... Then everyone's happy - buyers, sellers and Victoria!



I would think your bad experience wouldn't be the norm. Most breeders I feel are very carefull with this type of thing & your 'good name' can be too easily lost. At least at the expo you can chat to the breeder face to face & get a good feel for them.



nurse_boy said:


> Was there anybody at the 2011 one there with racks?



Yeah mate, Reptile Racks Australia sponsored the event last year & Slitherin has been at previous expos (missed 2011).


----------



## VHS1 (Nov 19, 2011)

*2012 VHS Reptile Expo Major Sponsor is

**Seca Marine Life
*
*Keep up to date on all VHS & Expo news here-
* Victorian Herpetological Society (VHS) | Facebook
​


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 11, 2012)

Definitely be there. Probably be there at opening. Thinking of adding to collection a Woma. 
Hope to meet some fellow forum members too.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 11, 2012)

Whats happening with the meet-up peoples.


----------



## edstar (Jan 11, 2012)

im wanting one or two of the following: woma, black headed python, or rough nobbed tail gecko


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 11, 2012)

hey everyone, does anyone know if there is a train station near the location? i plan on catching a train from newcastle


----------



## Belv6 (Jan 11, 2012)

ill definitely be there me and my mate have planed it for months, and randdy318 if u are meaning Newcastle in Sydney then u will probably have to get a train to finders st station or southern cross station first but im not 100% so just look it up on the net and u will be able to find the details


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 11, 2012)

alright will do mate cheers.
i deffinatley wanna go, hopefully find myself a nice olive python or bhp.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 19, 2012)

nudge


----------



## browny (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm going this year, my first, doubt will buy anything as I won't have any enclosures ready to take inhabitants but will be chasing contacts etc and just general drooling lol

landlord said no reptiles but have been trialing him on questions and gex's will be the one thing I'm safe to get so will be on the gecko hunt there....after I drool over the snakes haha


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys.
I have totally lost track of this thread. My internet at home hasn't been connected for 9 weeks.
I'm going insane.
But still looking forward to the Expo like mad!
Things have changed and it looks like I'll be only getting one or two animals if I'm lucky.
But I'm staying positive and will still have an amazing day!
I will read over everything here but not right now, cheers for being excited everyone.


----------



## Nadzzz (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wondering if anybody is going to have hatchie RSP for sale at the expo?

Cheers


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 25, 2012)

same^


----------



## dean30bb (Jan 25, 2012)

snake ranch should


----------



## edstar (Jan 28, 2012)

Anymore news?? Hope there will be some atms there??? My money will go too quick i reckon!!


----------



## cheekabee (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah im hoping to find some common tree snakes. Golden in particular


----------



## edstar (Jan 28, 2012)

Is there a list of suppliers that will be there??


----------



## Xcell (Jan 28, 2012)

Just wondering if any one will be selling frilly hatchies, pm me if you are looking to buy a couple there


----------



## shadowpuppet (Jan 29, 2012)

hey everyone, 

I have never been to the vhs before but Im thinking of going this year. What are the prices on average for a central beardy hatchie there? Are they pet shop or breeder prices?



Thanks.


----------



## Jarden (Jan 29, 2012)

Im guessing they would be breeder prices.....


----------



## tommymc (Jan 29, 2012)

i got a central beardie hatchie last year for $35


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 29, 2012)

shadowpuppet said:


> Are they pet shop prices?



If they were it wouldn't be much point going.


----------



## shadowpuppet (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah thats what I was thinking, I've been reading a lot of conflicting info on the net about expo prices. Some saying they are more expensive than pet shops.

$35 for a hatchie is alot better than the $150 my local pet shop is asking for, thats tails and toes missing.


Thanks for the replies.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jan 30, 2012)

l may go the the VHS Reptile Expo it depends on what l am doing that day, but l wont be in a position to buy any Reptiles or Products, just to see whats there and who l know there, if l do go it will be my first Reptile Expo l have ever been to, it will be good to catch up with some old timers who l know from the past, that l have not seen or spoken to for a very long time, l will decide on the day whether l can go or not.


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully ill find a couple of frilly hatches! anyone selling pm - ill buy yesterday!!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 30, 2012)

I cant wait, but now hubby has a big night the night before, so i dont know how I am going to get there now


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 30, 2012)

OMG Im so excited my hubby says Im allowed to take my licence with me

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I ca hardly wait we couldnt go last year because my dad was sick.....but this year YAY YAY YAY


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 30, 2012)

Probably gonna get some frogs and hopefully Minibeast Wildlife will be there again this year so I can buy some inverts.


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 1, 2012)

only 17 more days any one know if there will be any hatchy Murray darlings there.


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 1, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> OMG Im so excited my hubby says Im allowed to take my licence with me
> 
> YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> I ca hardly wait we couldnt go last year because my dad was sick.....but this year YAY YAY YAY




A decision he may regret by mid-day


----------



## LizardLady (Feb 1, 2012)

^^^ Hehehe, I'd put a wager on it!


----------



## nervous (Feb 1, 2012)

anyone going to be selling baby bluetongues?


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 1, 2012)

theres never a shortage of blueys there. But if there is mine are ready in 3-4 weeks if ya like


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll be the guy wearing this. (Just so you know to avoid me)


----------



## edstar (Feb 1, 2012)

Its not coming quick enough!!


----------



## DizzyDreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

My mum has said a flat out no to snakes cos she is not liking the 'fangs' and the fact we would have to have rats/mice in the house in some form.

But is not totally adverse to the idea of the a hooded scale foot since they don't have 'fangs' and also eat the same bugs as beardies.

Does any one know of any common scaly foots (feet?) for sale this year? 

If it is a success getting a scaly foot into the house could be a starting point to get a 'Fanged' one in.

"Honest mum, I don't know how this Scaly foot that is meant to be 30cm and eat bugs turned in to a 3ft one that needs rats and mice. No mum, I don't see the big 'fangs' and forked snake tongue, you must be imagining things. Ohhhhh...... those 'fangs' and tongue. It must be an abnormality."


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 1, 2012)

I went last year was amazing )
Can't wait for this year I plan to save as much as I can til then.
This year should be great hopefully I'll pick up some angle head's for my tank already setup, my new enclosure's wont be at my house soon enough ( 
Can't wait for it this year be sure to look for the kid with all the piercing's  haha


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 1, 2012)

DizzyDreamer said:


> My mum has said a flat out no to snakes cos she is not liking the 'fangs' and the fact we would have to have rats/mice in the house in some form.
> 
> But is not totally adverse to the idea of the a hooded scale foot since they don't have 'fangs' and also eat the same bugs as beardies.
> 
> ...




Bahahah that would work


----------



## raycam01_au (Feb 1, 2012)

well ima coming also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! flying in from QLD to have a perv n drool, going to have alook at amazing amazons, the zoo and watever else there is of interest  wat other good shops, fish or reptile are down that way, we will be central to the expo,,,,,,let me know
thanks Ray


----------



## Schnecke (Feb 2, 2012)

It's the day after my birthday, so taking the opportunity to spend the weekend there for my birthday  no reps will be coming home with us but I can't wait to be amazed at all that is there!!


----------



## Troy K. (Feb 2, 2012)

I posted this on another thread regarding the VHS Expo, so I thought I would post it here to. 

I'll be there working on the Scales & Tails Australia table. Also bringing 10 Co-dom. carpets and 4 het albino olives to sell. Here are some of the carpets I'll be bringing and a pic of the hets parents.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Feb 3, 2012)

I really shouldnt take my license but i will...


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Feb 3, 2012)

Not me, I have other plans... 
well.... my partner does anyway.


Anyone think I should put some pants on or what?


----------



## Globe (Feb 3, 2012)

Is this only in Melbourne?


----------



## veenarm (Feb 3, 2012)

that is the worst timing.. the day after i goto vietnam :\


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh bummer and no its In. Sydney this Sunday


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Oh bummer and no its In. Sydney this Sunday



there is one in vic this month too hun!


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 11, 2012)

Oops, lol oh well too far for me anyways


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 11, 2012)

I am now working at the expo so if you wanna say hi I will be at the Vetafarm/Aquariums and Reptiles at Cranbourne stall.


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 11, 2012)

Will do but r u go b in sydney or melb one ?


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 11, 2012)

Keen as to go  only 24 hours untill it opens

EDIT: Thought it was about the Castle Hill one :/


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 11, 2012)

So did I >.<


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 12, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Will do but r u go b in sydney or melb one ?



Melbourne


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 12, 2012)

yeww the big day


----------



## gosia (Feb 12, 2012)

Only 7 sleeps to go :lol:

Well technically 6 if I dont sleep tonight


----------



## tommy123 (Feb 12, 2012)

is ther vens for sail at Melbourne expo


----------



## Chris101 (Feb 12, 2012)

Seconded. Also will there be any knowledgeable breeders of vens in attendance? Im after a rbbs but not until at least april or may!!


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 13, 2012)

5 more sleeps

does anyone know will there be many turtles and murray darling carpets.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 13, 2012)

Herald Sun has an article page10 today.


----------



## VHS1 (Feb 13, 2012)

People asking about venomous animals. No, they are not allowed to be sold or displayed on the day, DSE rules. Only exeption at this stage is Black Snake Productions have been given aproval to display vens. There will be plenty of people to talk to regarding breeders.

Please 'like' our facebook page to keep up to date with the latest expo news- Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Attached is todays Herald-Sun article


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if there will be inverts for sale? I know its a herp expo but some of the herp keepers also like inverts. I wouldnt mind another T.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 16, 2012)

r3ptilian said:


> Does anyone know if there will be inverts for sale? I know its a herp expo but some of the herp keepers also like inverts. I wouldnt mind another T.


Minibeast was there last year.


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 16, 2012)

any turtle breeders going to be selling


----------



## PMyers (Feb 16, 2012)

"slippery reptiles"? Did they just take a bath? I don't mean to pick nits, but if you're trying to educate people on reptiles, one could have thought of a more accurate way to describe them than "slippery".


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 16, 2012)

PMyers said:


> "slippery reptiles"? Did they just take a bath? I don't mean to pick nits, but if you're trying to educate people on reptiles, one could have thought of a more accurate way to describe them than "slippery".



He's a journo he knows what he's talking about LOL!


----------



## black_headed_mon (Feb 16, 2012)

soooooo close now i can smell it...................


have not been sleeping well at all.................

saturday night comes i think i might!!!


----------



## centro (Mar 4, 2012)

the expo was a giant letdown, i wont be returning to another one


----------



## reptilian1924 (Mar 4, 2012)

abc


----------



## eipper (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats ok les I am sure you are not missed there


----------



## Owzi (Mar 4, 2012)

centro said:


> the expo was a giant letdown, i wont be returning to another one



Why is this your opinion? What did you expect or how could it be improved?



reptilian1924 said:


> l myself have never ever been to any of the VHS Reptile Expos, since they first started in May 2006, and have no intention on ever going, to me its just like going to a large super store, so why should l have to pay a entry fee to attend, when l can go to a shop and see much the same in Reptile Products, and not have to pay a entry fee to enter the shop. each and everyone to their own.



If you have never been how can you have this opinion? I agree, more needs to be done to make it an exhibition, it is more of a reptile market. But there is no shop you would see all of those products in, connect with as many breeders or see Advanced Licence animals for sale. It is also considerably cheaper to buy animals from than any shop. 
Why the entry fee? How would you cover the cost of hiring the venue, hiring the tables/chairs/partitions boards, insurance, advertising... to name a few.

I appreciate others opinions, but why knock the main event in Melbourne trying to promote the Herp hobby that we are all passionate about?


----------



## reptilian1924 (Mar 4, 2012)

eipper said:


> Thats ok les I am sure you are not missed there



Scott, l'm sure l am not missed at the VHS Reptile Expo & VHS Herp meetings, l already know what l need to know, for when its comes to keeping-breeding-sexing-husbandry-diet-health issues-indentification of Reptiles including sub-species.

So what am l going to learn when l already know what l need to know about Reptiles nothing am l, so its just a waste of my time and money in going to any Herp Meetings & Reptile Expos.

l don't know everything about all Reptile species, l only know about the Reptiles l am interested in keeping and breeding, so l am not someone who goes around thinking he his mr know it all or is a expert in keeping and breeding Reptiles.

l have plenty of friends for who l can get 100 & pure captive Reptiles from, including food source such as Rats-Mice-Insects, and l have account with a lighting wholesaler for who l can get cheap UV Tubes-Heat Lamps from also.

So what is the point in me going to any Reptile Expo, when l am already well covered in what ever l need or after.

When you have been into keeping and breeding Reptiles for 30 years, you sure do get to know alot of top breeders and who to and not to deal with.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

:facepalm:...


----------



## eipper (Mar 4, 2012)

How's your panoptes going les?


----------



## reptilian1924 (Mar 5, 2012)

eipper said:


> How's your panoptes going les?



What Panoptes l don't have any, How's your pair of Oenpelli Python's going have you breed any yet Scott.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 5, 2012)

reptilian1924 said:


> l myself have never ever been to any of the VHS Reptile Expos, since they first started in May 2006, *and have no intention on ever going*, to me its just like going to a large super store, so why should l have to pay a entry fee to attend, when l can go to a shop and see much the same in Reptile Products, and not have to pay a entry fee to enter the shop. each and everyone to their own.



Oh really? a couple of pages ago you wrote this.


reptilian1924 said:


> *l may go the the VHS Reptile Expo* it depends on what l am doing that day, but l wont be in a position to buy any Reptiles or Products, just to see whats there and who l know there, if l do go it will be my first Reptile Expo l have ever been to, it will be good to catch up with some old timers who l know from the past, that l have not seen or spoken to for a very long time, l will decide on the day whether l can go or not.


----------



## eipper (Mar 5, 2012)

The Oenpelli's are going well along with my unicorn and bunyip, they all live together in a group enclosure.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 6, 2012)

I like the expo because I can go there, talk to like minded people, catch up with old crew and see amazing animals, I always have fun there.How anyone could badmouth it without even going is beyond me.
i can understand why Les does not go.
I wouldnt go if i thought someone with a grudge from the past would king hit me out of the blue either.
Take your pick


----------

